# Mayday, Mayday Mayday!



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I need, urgently a site close to Calais/Dunkirk that is open until after Christmas. An ACSI site or CL type prefered and if it's near a beach to walk the dog so much the better. Aire living at this time of the year isn't the best because the batteries don't fully charge and we need the heater!

Thanks


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

There is a France Passion at Audinghen which has electric I think for 5 Euro a night if you are really stuck whilst you find a campsite. Also down the bottom of the road past the FP there is a campsite you could look at.

Sorry can't be of any further help


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I think the nearest open ACSI site is near Abbeville... can give you further details if you want them...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are a few sites in the area shown as "open allyear" in the campsite database, do a search.

Possible candidate here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3359


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Too high for Montruil at 3.01! Thanks anyway Keep 'em coming people!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

Quite a few spring to mind....

The Hotel Bal - yes it is a hotel but has a small site attached - www.hotel-bal.com The camping is open in high season only but they have a few pitches near the main building that are available.

Then there is somewhere called La Bien Assise, Guines, near to Calais

Just down the A16 the other way is www.campinglafontainedesclercs.fr

Cheers

Russell


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Try the Aire at Embry. its more like a motorhome campsite. hardstand area for 6 vans, electric hook ups. Immaculate heated building with showers, scorchingly hot water (free) in washbasins and washing up sink outside (sheltered under eaves of building)
Owner speaks excellent English.
No beach but some good long signposted walks along 'green lanes' through the surrounding countryside.
It is in 'all the aires' by vicarious books as well as the official french aires guide.


__
https://flic.kr/p/aUwArV


__
https://flic.kr/p/aUwrjM


__
https://flic.kr/p/aUwE4r


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.camping-bien-assise.fr


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Try:-

Municiple De La Plage
N51.00271 E2.09710

Or

Bouscarel - Oye Plage
N50.98730 E2.04199

Past both of them a week or so ago, and made note.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We're staying at Camping Memling in Brugge for New Year - only about 90 mins from Calais, and open all year.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Morphology said:


> We're staying at Camping Memling in Brugge for New Year - only about 90 mins from Calais, and open all year.


The aire at Bruge is also open and has leccy and you can walk thr dawg round the river 15 eu pre night.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brugge*

But the Aire is not a campsite. It is busy and part of a Bus terminus and car park.

Maybe why Morphology chose Memling.


----------



## tctel (May 19, 2011)

There are 2 sites in the ACSI book just over the Belgian border at Middlekerke. I have used one of them and it was quiet but good facilities.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

There's an ACSI site near Boulogne-sur-Mer: Wimereux which is open all year. No idea what it's like as I haven't stayed there. N50 45.10 E 1 36.28 L'ete Indien campsite.

Christine


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the help. We are on the site at Hotel Bal and are set up now. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hotel Bal*

Hi

Is it OK? My belief is the site is closed for winter but a few pitches are kept open? Is there a shower block etc in the winter or do you use the hotel?

Could you let us know what facilities are there please - and the price!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

For anyone else's info

The site at Wimereux may not be to everyone's taste, being down a rough lane and adjacent to what appears to be a traveller site/scrapyard.
We looked at it, but didn't even venture through the gate.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Wimereaux site is OK, certainly not to UK standards but Shower block modern and clean, Pitches seperated by bushes etc. Handy for first or last night in France before Calais. Nice Beach and village . Only down side on-site is the Dustbin lorry coming round early every morning.......which means there's no standing rubbish.


----------

